# Royal Canin Cat food - which one to offer?



## Heleno (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello!
some weeks ago i posted a reply to another topic asking this question, but nobody replied.
So i wanted to ask again. (and i searched the previous threads before posting, but really couldn't find anything.
I live in a place where we don't get a lot of different brands of foods, but we do indeed have perhaps the whole *Royal Canin* portfolio available.
So - to make it simple, i would like to ask you guys:
"Among Royal Canin products, which one would you recommend to my young hedgehog, and which one would you recommend after it reached adulthood?"
That is it!
As of now i am using Royal Canin <_*Mother and baby cat*_> my little ball of quills eats it quite well, the stool looks nice, dark brown/black, not sticky, not smelly. she looks pretty fine as of now. but a little help would be appreciated.
Best Regards,
Heleno


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

That is a good food for babies and nursing and pregnant moms. For now it should be okay but as she finishes growing you may want to switch her to a lower fat food. 

Royal Canin® Indoor Adult 27 Cat Food and Royal Canin® Selective 34/29 Savor Sensation Adult Cat Food both seem like good foods. They would work together in a mix.

The fat content in the baby cat food is incredibly high so if you notice your little one is getting a little chunky start mixing her new food in her old food over a course of 2 to 4 weeks.


----------



## Heleno (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello! Thanos for your reply. 
So you mean these two:
http://www.royalcanin.us/products/products/cat-products/feline-health-nutrition/indoor-adult-27-r
And
http://www.royalcanin.us/products/p...lth-nutrition/selective-34-29-savor-sensation
Right?
What's your opinion on royal canin light 40?
http://www.royalcanin.us/products/products/cat-products/feline-health-nutrition/indoor-light-40
That was the one recommended and used by the breeder who raised my baby hedge. Do you think it could be a good choice? I found the protein content a bit too high, I noticed already that the hedgehog's urine is already way too yellow (compared to human) and I was concerned about early kidney stress with such a high protein intake. (Ok- I know obesity is the leading morbidity in hedgehogs, and I know it may also lead to kidney impairment...) I just want to find a good and balanced nutrition so that my hedgehog would live healthy and longer. 
Thanks a lot for your help!
Regards,
Heleno


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Most people here use Royal Canin Fit 32 and Light 40 if the hog needs less fat, although the protein is a bit high so it'd be best to mix it.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

there is no blue buffalo where you live? Places that offer Royal Canin usually offer Blue Buffalo as well


----------



## Heleno (Aug 19, 2014)

AlexLovesOlive said:


> there is no blue buffalo where you live? Places that offer Royal Canin usually offer Blue Buffalo as well


Not at all. 
I live in Brasil. Our options are quite simplistic. Royal Canin is way too popular among cats and dogs, so it is perhaps my best option. I have to visit the pet store soon, so I'll definitely double check for blue buffalo- but I'm quite positive it is not available. 
I read the royal canin specs... I surely saw lots of corn, lots of BHA and other poor conservants... It makes me worried. But let's give it a try with the best they got to offer! At least we are not commuting any huge mistake by feeding really poor food.
Thanks you all for the help!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah Royal Canin definitely isn't high on the best food lists but it isn't the worse thing available either. 

I wouldn't use the Indoor Light 40 unless it's in a mix with lower protein foods.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

AlexLovesOlive said:


> there is no blue buffalo where you live? Places that offer Royal Canin usually offer Blue Buffalo as well


Only if you live in the US (and maybe Canada, but I don't know about that)

Most people here feed RC, it's about the only suitable cat food for hedgehogs here. I recently switched to dog food since I managed to find good quality dog food. The pieces are too big for hedgehogs though so I use a coffee grinder.


----------



## Heleno (Aug 19, 2014)

Draenog said:


> Most people here feed RC, it's about the only suitable cat food for hedgehogs here. I recently switched to dog food since I managed to find good quality dog food. The pieces are too big for hedgehogs though so I use a coffee grinder.


Hey! i've read a lot about dog food as well, what royal canin food are you using?

and what about the therapeutic foods? (renal, obesity, convalescent.. et cetera...) Can we feed these special medicinal foods to our hedges? perhaps the renal food? (the rationale is to decrease the kidney overload caused by the high intake of proteins.)


----------

